# Make your own U Lock Holder



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I have this lock:
http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Forza-U-...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1325553501&sr=1-5

I'm trying to make a holder for it because I'm sick of it rattling in my rear bike rack. I found some DIY articles but they only seem to work for locks where the key goes into the side of the locking part.


----------



## BlackBeard (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, I was always curious how people carried U locks around. I'm especially anal about my bikes especially after my 80's alum trek from craigslist was stolen last year after sniping the wires.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I have never carried my lock on the bike. Shoulder bags make excellent U-lock carriers.

You could also make a canvas sleeve for your rack to tuck the lock into. I take it you tried a bungee cord over the rack and it rattled anyway?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Twofish Lockblocks. They're cheap, and they work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2012)

ddimick said:


> Twofish Lockblocks. They're cheap, and they work.


These are some cheap chinese knockoffs of the Lockblocks I've used (and given to friends) to mount all sorts of things like flashlights, U-locks, mini pumps etc. to bikes and helmets:


90 degree clamp
straight clamp


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm looking at the TwoFish megalock. I'd prefer it on the frame rather than my handlebars.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Kontact has the best answer. Don't attach it to the bike, use a bag.

The Hipsters have been onto this for a while - they've come up with a holster:

Locks |  King Kog

This is just one source - I know for a fact that there are several (many?) other sources. I just don't care enough to Google the others.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

How about some two sided velcro and attach it to the cross bar?


----------



## allez se (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a camelback to carry a U lock. I don't use either very often.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I prefer to carry my lock in a backpack too. But if not taking a backpack, I have a couple pieces of velcro so I can strap the lock to the top tube and the seat tube, works well on my steel commuter/beater. The bracket that came with the U-lock wouldn't play nice with the seat tube bottle cage and the frame pump I have under the top tube, but the velcro straps can go around the top tube, frame pump, and U-lock just fine.

Since my steel bike is a small frame, using the velcro straps keeps the U-lock further away from all the other stuff. If I used something like the two-fish lockblocks, it would hang down lower and possibly interfere with the bottle cage. If you're on a bigger bike, that may not be a problem and those things look pretty sturdy (never used myself tho).


----------



## erik1245 (Jan 6, 2012)

I simply throw it in my backpack. I suppose if you were really hipster, you could use a gauge in your ear to hold the lock -- you know, feed the u-shaped bar through the gauge, then lock it on. I once saw a hipster use his gauge to hold a French fry while he walked.

I've also seen hipsters wedge it between their belt and their pants. Seems like a good way to ruin a belt, if you ask me.


----------



## tt-01 mamba (Dec 23, 2011)

My U lock came with it's own attachment but that soon broke after gentle riding, backpack works best.


----------



## rxonmymind (Jun 29, 2015)

Recently got a U lock myself and have been searching for alternative placement of the lock as it takes up to much real estate inside the frame of the bike. 
What I'm curious to try is having it mounted on the handle bar and to secure it I got two torch light holders. The U portion of the lock will fit through where normally the flashlight would be. Still trying to find a way to secure the main body of the U bolt to the neck of the handle bar. Figure it was worth a try as both of these were under $4 shipped.
Will let you know how this works once I get them in.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Well...

If I am on a ride where I am carrying a U Lock, it is 100 percent certain that I am wearing street clothes or a pair of messenger shorts. 

The U Lock is stuffed into the back of the pants, under the waist band, like tucking in your shirt tail, with the "U" part of the lock pointed down. Voila!


----------



## rxonmymind (Jun 29, 2015)

Greg,
I've seen that. Just not my cup of tea. I can't imagine where people stuff them into the back of their pants located along the spine what would happen if you should fall. I've seen friends who put flashlight back there and fell. Screwed up their spine. Not good. That's just me though and obviously works for many others.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

rxonmymind said:


> Greg,
> I've seen that. Just not my cup of tea. I can't imagine where people stuff them into the back of their pants located along the spine what would happen if you should fall. I've seen friends who put flashlight back there and fell. Screwed up their spine. Not good. That's just me though and obviously works for many others.


I carry far more "pointy" crap in my back jersey pockets all of the time - pumps, tools, etc. - and have biffed many times. No issues. 

In my mind, carrying a lock in your waist band would give you just about as much exposure to injury as if you crashed while carrying a lock in a backpack. And I'm vain enough to risk injury in exchange for not cluttering up my bike with clamps or other doo dads. Again, the only times that I carry a lock is when I'm not on a "ride" per se but running an errand, etc., around the 'hood. 

The one thing that I won't do is put a light or a camera on my helmet. That's asking for trouble if you fall directly on your bean, like Michael Schumacher.


----------

